# Looking for 3 Stables & Grazing / Livery Around SK9 area



## Bdazzling (30 January 2015)

Hi

We are looking for a livery yard please that has vacancies for 3 horses.  Around Wilmslow, Styal, Alderley Edge, Adlington or similar. We do need all year turnout though, I dont mind restricted winter turnout as long as they can get out and an arena would be good please, as would decent hacking,

I dont mind if its a large or small yard, or attached to someones house or even a full yard that i can run as a livery business.  I will consider anything other than full livery .  Please contact me if you know of a suitable place.  

Thanks


----------



## dancingkris (30 January 2015)

There was an ad on preloved yesterday for a small yard near Alderley Edge - I think it was near Gawsworth - tho that might be a bit far away? Sole use with 4 indoor stables and  manege etc. Hope you find somewhere - they're like gold dust!!


----------



## Bdazzling (30 January 2015)

Thank you, ive just looked at preloved but cant find the ad, i dont suppose you have a link to it do you please ?



dancingkris said:



			There was an ad on preloved yesterday for a small yard near Alderley Edge - I think it was near Gawsworth - tho that might be a bit far away? Sole use with 4 indoor stables and  manege etc. Hope you find somewhere - they're like gold dust!!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## dancingkris (31 January 2015)

Sorry I don't - I have just done a search myself and it seems to have disappeared...probably been snapped up already :-( will keep my ears open as I am in Alderley Edge.


----------



## Bdazzling (31 January 2015)

Brilliant, thank you so much.


----------

